# Need advice buying MIC 4 PC TONIGHT...



## jboydgolfer (Jun 30, 2014)

Hello TPU,

As my title says, I'm buying a MIC for MY WIN 7 PC tonght , and AM having the usual Pre purchase worries , You know the ones You get JUST before You give them your $$. I currently have a P.O.S MIC, that is really just awful, and have been streaming for some time, and wanted to bring something better to the table so to speak. I DON'T need a headset, since I have a decent pair already, just no MIC on 'em. I'd REALLY like to keep the cost UNDER $50 IF possible, since I'm also buying a CAM, and RL shit as well. I've looked @ the snowball, and gotten mixed reviews from people. I also saw what SEEMED to be a decent one from Samson, but I am man enough to admit when I am ignorant on a subject. I DON'T need the best in the world, as I am FULLY aware you get what You pay for.Just decent enough so that I DONT sound like I'm speaking through a tin can with a string.I am willing to go the headset route, if that is a better option for Me. I have plenty of desk space, and My audio plug options are 3.5mm,,USB,, any others I'll need an adapter.

Hopefully I've asked any possible questions that could be asked of Me, and I appreciate You taking the time to read through.

Also, not as important, but any cam suggestions would be appreciated too.

Best regards


----------



## RCoon (Jun 30, 2014)

Blue Microphones Snowball iCE.

Best budget condenser mic money can buy.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jun 30, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Blue Microphones Snowball iCE.
> 
> Best budget condenser mic money can buy.


Thank You...Im in The US , should I just use newegg, or another store for best deal? or is it just a matter of hunting out a good price?


----------



## AsRock (Jun 30, 2014)

I have a Logitech C920 and the mics on it are awesome,  how ever it's normally around the $80-$100 mark but it's a webcam and stereo mics, so if i was after just a mic i would check out what logitech has to offer.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jun 30, 2014)

AsRock said:


> I have a Logitech C920 and the mics on it are awesome,  how ever it's normally around the $80-$100 mark but it's a webcam and stereo mics, so if i was after just a mic i would check out what logitech has to offer.


The mics are good? Cuz i found that model for $60 USD, if theyre good , ill go that way.  lemme know, cuz thats a cheaper rrouter, and I like cheaper

Thats DOES look like a promising prospect, decent reviews, and I like the $67 + free shipping


----------



## AsRock (Jun 30, 2014)

I could not tell you.. you would have to check the review how ever i noticed newegg had mine for $67

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...&cm_re=logitech_camera-_-26-104-635-_-Product


----------



## RCoon (Jun 30, 2014)

jboydgolfer said:


> I also saw what SEEMED to be a decent one from Samson



Samson Go Mic clip on? Don't buy it. While it makes a decent condenser mic, it is incredibly plasticky, and very easily broken. The mic itself is good, the build not so much.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jun 30, 2014)

im looking into the C920 , that asrock recommended, it SEEMS it might possibly fit my needs, I just hope the Audio is good from the MIC's. Watching Youtube reviews now.

Yea, the quality is a concern as well, which is why i figured id ask.

Yup, looks liek I'm gonna go with the C-920.


----------



## AsRock (Jun 30, 2014)

jboydgolfer said:


> im looking into the C920 , that asrock recommended, it SEEMS it might possibly fit my needs, I just hope the Audio is good from the MIC's. Watching Youtube reviews now.
> 
> Yea, the quality is a concern as well, which is why i figured id ask.
> 
> Yup, looks liek I'm gonna go with the C-920.




If that's the case the mics best placed not right in front of you but actually does better on top of your monitor or in  my case on top of the TV which is about 45 inches away.

What had me getting mine was hearing a friend using the older version of mine and that the fact it did not need to be next to me were it would probably get in the way or and get knocked over lol.

O yeah i use it though Teamspeak\vent..


----------



## Wastedslayer (Jun 30, 2014)

Might I suggest ModMic?

http://www.modmic.com/

I use one my my DT990's and its great. Just un-clip it when Im not using it and the quality is always really good. Have a friend who uses the Snowball, also a very solid choice, though a bit to bulky for my taste.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jun 30, 2014)

i cant


Wastedslayer said:


> Might I suggest ModMic?
> 
> http://www.modmic.com/
> 
> I use one my my DT990's and its great. Just un-clip it when Im not using it and the quality is always really good. Have a friend who uses the Snowball, also a very solid choice, though a bit to bulky for my taste.


thse look nice as well,,,SO many choices

The quality I currently have is REALLY poor, so I think What i am going to do is get the c920, since it has both cam, and Mic's, and then upgrade @ a later date, simply because of $$ constraints.

You can see the terrible quality I have for Audio now, If You like, heres video I streamed a day or so ago on Twitch.

Just skip ahead a few minutes, as the stream started on an image, while i was awaiting follwers.

http://www.twitch.tv/lurkmaster1/c/4564173


----------



## AsRock (Jun 30, 2014)

OMG the C920 will owned that all day long and then some lol.  And as for upgrading later would really wouldn't need too lol.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jun 30, 2014)

Yeah, i appreciate the advice, I also think thats the way to go, unless of course I was made of $$, which sadly i'm not. plus I always have the option @ a l8r date.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 30, 2014)

Logitech C920 is great for a webcam as it has little to no noise and the voice is clear, but it picks up a ton of background noise like my keyboard and other voices from other rooms ect. Video quality is great also, sharp, for a webcam the auto focus is actually alright. I think it does video processing so it makes it easier on the cpu and bandwidth.

With the AntLion ModMic 4.0 its Uni-directional so it picks up voice only from where you point it. I have a 4.0 which i bought on day of release LOL, it is the best mic i've ever heard and used. Does an amazing job of background noise cancelling, there's no depictable noise, build quality is awesome, the mic is a boom mic and its detachable from its base, comes with a nice case for storage, the boom is flexible but its sturdy (thick) a little heavy tho. I use mine on a pair of Beyerdynamic DT880s and i like it.

If you want a product that just works get a zalman clip on mic, it's cheap and does it's job it might filter out background noise better than the C920.

Blue Yeti is a great alternative choice for a deskmic to a Snowball, you can add an arm or pop filter.

What it comes down to is do you prefer a boom mic or a deskmic? Personally i prefer a boom as i can position it for gaming where it doesn't get in my view, just under my lip and to the side so i don't pick up my creepy neckbeard breathing on the mic. Me, i would go with the C920 and upgrade later to something else as it will do the job just now and save up for something that will be much better than the C920s mic.


----------



## erixx (Jun 30, 2014)

I use the Samson Go Mic USB on a daily basis for work, and it is METAL and "ULTRADURABLE", a whole other league guys compared to "gamer/multimedia" computer stuff..


----------

